# B11-E16 High idle



## gambit42 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well the other day I noticed my idle was running a lot higher than normal. I have noticed that I feels like the actuator is partly opened because I can let out on the clutch and the car doesn't stall out. It just goes as if I was pushing on the gas the whole time. Oh and I tryed to adjust the idle with that little ajustment screw but it was all the way down and not even touchin the plate. Any advice? I'm not too familiar with carb engines.


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

It's always or just on the clutch? Check your vacuum lines and see if your vacuum control module is still good.


----------



## gambit42 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anytime it was in neutral, it would do that. Well I just took it apart and replaced a hose and figured out the idle srews, so I got it to drop. The first time i set it, I drped the idle way too low and it keep shutting off. But I think another contributing problem was my alternator wasn't working properly, so I had to replace that too.


----------



## nibroc44 (Jun 27, 2011)

i just replaced a piston in my 86 b11 and now when i start the car it just jumps up to about 2500 rpm. would the vacuum control module be the problem or what would cause it to do that? im pretty positive i got the hoses connected right but if not which ones should i check?


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

When mine went it only did it in neutral. It did it when at a stop and any time between shifting. There wasn't any warning of it about to happen, I did the head gasket and when I got it back together it had the idle issue which turned out to be the VCM.


----------



## nibroc44 (Jun 27, 2011)

today i figured out what it was when i start the car the idle speed control valve just shots the idle speed up so i went and disconnected hoses and it ends up being the hose connected to the vacuum sensor and the intake manifold. so what could the problem? i re connected the hose and disconnected the vaccum sensor and it still reved high(diagram below)








)


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

If you disconnect the vacuum sensor, the one on the firewall, your idle will just drop. If it doesn't, then you know it has nothing to do with that and something else is messing with your idle. The VCM controls the idle speed control valve. 
I should still have both kicking around if you find out they're bad.


----------



## nibroc44 (Jun 27, 2011)

i got it my dad had tried to help and i guess he got two hoses wrong because i swithced two hoses bown by the back of the motor and it works great now


----------



## nibroc44 (Jun 27, 2011)

nibroc44 said:


> i got it my dad had tried to help and i guess he got two hoses wrong because i swithced two hoses bown by the back of the motor and it works great now


bown should be down haha


----------

